# Thinking Of Getting Some Pygos W/ My Dad....



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi guys.... I've been sincerley interested in pygos. I have really been thinking of getting some pygos but a few questions come to my mind. Now the tank I will be housing pygos may be fake or real planted tank that is 125 gallons. I just want Pygo Nat... ( Red belly) or Caribe... don't really care to much for the others although piraya are nice...








I was wondering how many pygos can I have in my 125??Would it be possible for tankmates?? I was thinking a few silverdollars, buneous aries tetras or black skirt tetras and a pleco. How would silverdollars do with pygos?? I do waterchanges every 3 days.
Well those are the only questions that came off my head for now.
*-Alex*


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Alex 22 said:


> Hi guys.... I've been sincerley interested in pygos. I have really been thinking of getting some pygos but a few questions come to my mind. Now the tank I will be housing pygos may be fake or real planted tank that is 125 gallons. I just want Pygo Nat... ( Red belly) or Caribe... don't really care to much for the others although piraya are nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

4-6 reds would look nice in your tank as for tankmates, IMO it's all up to you but be prepared for some casualties.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

gtc said:


> 4-6 reds would look nice in your tank as for tankmates, IMO it's all up to you but be prepared for some casualties.


Thanks.. yeah I guess we'll do redbellys. I might give some silverdollas and black skirt tetras, and a pleco a try as tankmates I'll see how that goes. I am going to make sure the silverdollars are bigger than the redbellys or a little bigger.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I still havent ruled out a nice Black or Golden Rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I understand why people are going with 6 or so pygos....but seriously...I would go with double that. The only thing you need to worry about with more fish is filtration and water changes...and if you are doing changes every 3 days...you will be fine.

It might just be me...but a 125 with 6 pygos in it just sounds boring. I had a 125 with 12 7"-9" pygos and it was a nicely stocked tank. They were active and ate great. IMO...If you just have 6 fish in that size tank...they will set up territories and just sit there.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I agree with GG, more is def better. I got 16 pygos in my 220 and I absolutely love it.
My turnover is 4000 plus gal an hour since my new powerhead so that def helps with my three canisters


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I would agree with GG also. I have 5 in my 75G and I couldn't imagine a 125G with only a couple more. I wouldn't put anything in with your piranhas. With that big of a shoal they will deff be toast. It doesn't matter how big those silver dollars are if a frenzy breaks out that fish is gone.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

I think I am going to skip piranha keeping for a while and focus on silverdollars, oscars, and angelfish, and then my monster rarites.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Monster rarities? What do you have?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I understand why people are going with 6 or so pygos....but seriously...I would go with double that. The only thing you need to worry about with more fish is filtration and water changes...and if you are doing changes every 3 days...you will be fine.
> 
> It might just be me...but a 125 with 6 pygos in it just sounds boring. I had a 125 with 12 7"-9" pygos and it was a nicely stocked tank. They were active and ate great. IMO...If you just have 6 fish in that size tank...they will set up territories and just sit there.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

In a 125 id do 12-16.

But as you see...theres different pov.

Im shure i have the most overstocked tank in this site as of 2day.
Filtration is key.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I understand why people are going with 6 or so pygos....but seriously...I would go with double that. The only thing you need to worry about with more fish is filtration and water changes...and if you are doing changes every 3 days...you will be fine.
> 
> It might just be me...but a 125 with 6 pygos in it just sounds boring. I had a 125 with 12 7"-9" pygos and it was a nicely stocked tank. They were active and ate great. IMO...*If you just have 6 fish in that size tank...they will set up territories and just sit there.*


Thanks for the insight GG , I have 5 in my 90 , and thats exactly what one or two have them have started doing. they are all around 5 " now. Perhaps adding 1 or 2 more wouldn't be such a bad idea.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> I think I am going to skip piranha keeping for a while and focus on silverdollars, oscars, and angelfish, and then my monster rarites.


I would get the pygos


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

I decided to go a different route with redhooks.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I understand why people are going with 6 or so pygos....but seriously...I would go with double that. The only thing you need to worry about with more fish is filtration and water changes...and if you are doing changes every 3 days...you will be fine.
> 
> It might just be me...but a 125 with 6 pygos in it just sounds boring. I had a 125 with 12 7"-9" pygos and it was a nicely stocked tank. They were active and ate great. *IMO...If you just have 6 fish in that size tank...they will set up territories and just sit there.*


I have to strongly agree with that last statement


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Alex 22 said:


> I decided to go a different route with redhooks.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Feefa said:


> I decided to go a different route with redhooks.











[/quote]
That way I can get that rare piranha that looks like a pacu that can live with silverdollars.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Which piranha is that?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes please fill us in


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Putting in tank mates with prianhas seems to be an art form. I've seen people do it before, but I haven't figured out the difference between their tanks and the many others that failed. I personally have only beeen able to get one of those blue prawns to survive with my caribes. It lasted a couple years, which made it worth the attempt, and was a good clean up crew during that time. In the Shedd Aquarium in Chicago I have seen a shoal of red bellys with a bunch of oscars(oscars which were schooling surprisingly) in the same tank, but obviously the tank is set up by experts.


----------

